# Complete room



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

You may get faster results here:

AVSForum.com

They have a Forum just for dedicated Home Theater Rooms.
Cheers,


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Deja-vue said:


> You may get faster results here:
> 
> AVSForum.com
> 
> ...


Too many thin skinned over there. As for the dedicated forum, it is morenof a showcase for just two people to show off their work.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Unless you are able to get your local jurisdiction to allow you to turn half the garage into "habitable" space, you may find this hard to do.

You will need to go through the same process as you would when attaching a garage to a home, regarding fireproofing, adding a second egress route to that room.

Then there is installing a mini-split for heating and cooling. Also you have permits, your taxes would go up, property value would increase.

So really it ends up when you actually run through the numbers of jow much can you afford in the long run, and would you be able to finish it in say three to six months vs. six or ten years like most end up doing on these "hobbies".

Also how much are you looking in investing in the equipment to turn it into a decent theater, bot just something that you threw into building te space, then have to go cheap on A/V equipment.

Not to burst your bubble, but to do a home theater properly and if you are planning on using it on a regular basis, not just build it and never use it after six montha, plan on spending a lot of money on the space, along with sweat equity.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 17, 2013)

gregzoll said:


> Unless you are able to get your local jurisdiction to allow you to turn half the garage into "habitable" space, you may find this hard to do.
> 
> You will need to go through the same process as you would when attaching a garage to a home, regarding fireproofing, adding a second egress route to that room.
> 
> ...


Very good advice. Decide on a budget for the whole project and then double what you think it will cost. Making a dedicated H/T room is not an easy undertaking and it always costs more then you think it will. Between construction and equipment costs it can run into big bucks. I know I spent way more on my room then I expected, when I built my H/T.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

you need to "test run" this space. take the gear that you already have, and set it up in this space. then use it. as you do this, you will find what you like, and what you don't. then work from there. 

my opinion = don't do anything permanent. 

pics of space ?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. i did a temp theater in a basement once. i didn't want anything permanent or expensive.
but i did want it to look nice (enough). so i bought some black fabric and tacked it up. 
BAM !


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

forgetting the code/legal aspect for a moment, is your 15X9 figure rough-in, or finished wall size?

if that's rough in, then youre looking at say a 14.5X8.5 room, and that will get real cozy, real quick. if the room is pretty much just for you - one person, or say a couple people to hang out in, it's not too much an issue.

if your plan is to host SB parties and bring over a dozen people to watch the game.....that's another story altogether. what kind(size) and how much seating is severely constrained, ditto tables for drinks/food/remotes/etc., as will the type and amount of speakers you want to use.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Taking half the garage would most likely be just fine.


The wall you build to separate the remaining garage sPace really needs to be built to fire rated standards. Including the door if there is to be access from the garage into the "theater".


I would remove the horizontal portion of the garage door rails, saving them for possible re-installation if the room gets converted back to a garage, and allowing for a higher ceiling on the "theater". For the ceiling I would use acoustic tile, since it not only will help with sound damping, it can be easily removed if you wish to convert back to a garage.


Sure it'll be a small theater, but it's your choice....



There are a LOT of poor mans theaters around that are conerted 10x11 bedrooms, so yours will be larger than many...


Enjoy!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The OP has not been back going on a week now, so we can pretty much assume they were a hit and run. I have not seen anything on AVSforum.com regarding this same subject, so time to wrap it up and close this thread down people.


----------

